# Google reklamiert unsinnige URLs



## Sprint (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

auf einer von mir betreuten Seite werden schon seit langer Zeit suchmaschinenoptimierte Links verwendet. Der dabei verwendete Mod-Rewrite arbeitet auch scheinbar richtig, jedenfalls wird immer die richtige Seite angezeigt.

Nun meldet Google aber Seiten mit identischem Inhalt und dazu URLs, die so nirgends erzeugt werden. Zum Beispiel:

Originale URL: 
domain.de/unterordner/details.php?artnr=12345

korrekte SEO URL: 
domain.de/unterordner/kachelofen_willi_wuff/12345.html

angemahnte URL auf eine Seite mit doppeltem Inhalt:
domain.de/unterordner/kachelofen_willi/12345.html
domain.de/unterordner/kachelofen_willi_wuff/und nochirgendwas/12345.html
domain.de/unterordner/index.php/kachelofen_willi_wuff/12345.html

All diese URLs resultieren nachher auf der selben Seite.

Ich habe immer wieder die erzeugten URLs überprüft, es kommen aber immer nur die Ergebnisse wie oben als zweites beschrieben.

Jetzt stellt sich für uns die Frage, wie Google an diese unsinnigen URLs gelangt und wie wir das verhindern können. Am Mod-Rewrite kann es doch eigentlich nicht liegen, denn das reagiert ja nur auf die ankommende URL. 

Wäre toll, wenn da jemand Ahnung von hätte und mich nicht dumm sterben läßt.

Viele Grüße,
Sprint


----------



## jeipack (3. August 2015)

Hmm es sind ein bisschen wenig Infos, aber ich denke mal es sieht in etwa so aus:

Auf deiner Seite gibt es links auf Artikel, die dann zB so aussehen:
domain.de/unterordner/details.php?artnr=12345
via htaccess machst du einen redirect auf:
domain.de/unterordner/kachelofen_willi_wuff/12345.html
(ist der rediret 301 oder 302?)

Wie kommt das System nachher von der URL "domain.de/unterordner/kachelofen_willi_wuff/12345.html" wieder auf den richtigen Artikel? Wo wird das abgefangen?

Und allgemein: Solche SEO URLs sollte man nicht mit htaccess redirects machen, sondern direkt im System (CMS oder was das auch immer ist). Denn dann werden die Links auch gleich auf der Seite richtig gesetzt und nicht erst über htaccess an die richtigen weiter geleitet.

Vielleicht sieht aber auch alles völlig anders aus, dann müsstest du mehr Infos liefern.

Grüsse


----------



## Sprint (3. August 2015)

Die Links selbst werden nicht über htaccess erzeugt, sondern die Daten werden aus der Datenbank ausgelesen und zu einem Link zusammengebaut.

Die htaccess Datei liegt in dem Unterverzeichnis und das Rewrite sieht so aus:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*).html$ details.php?artnr=$2 [L]


----------



## jeipack (5. August 2015)

Hmm ja ein bisschen komisch.

Du wirst ja nicht auf details.php?artnr=12345 weitergeleitet oder? Dann ist wirklich die Frage woher google diese URLs kennt. 
Die Links werden also im Backend zusammen gebaut oder? nicht erst mit Javascript im Frontend oder so.

Kann man sich die Seite anschauen?


----------



## Sprint (5. August 2015)

Die Links werden vor der Auslieferung der jeweiligen Seite am Server zusammengebaut.

Im Rewrite wird dann aus allen oben aufgeführten Links die selbe URL .../details.php?artnr=12345 produziert und dann auch die richtige Seite angezeigt.

Ein Beispiel für die richtigen Links kannst du dir hier ansehen:

http://www.kachelofendesign-hopp.de/heizeinsaetze-kamineinsaetze/auswahl.php?rubrik=22

Generell sind das die Seiten, die du unter dem Menüpunkt Geräte aufrufen kannst.


----------

